# Cooler Mod For Sous Vide Cooking



## weedeater (Dec 11, 2017)

Since I got my SV unit I have been intrigued by some of the cooler mods I have seen on this sight and in other places. A rectangle seems like a much more practical configuration to me than a round pot and opens up the ability to cook larger pieces of meat or multiple cuts at the same time. There is also the obvious advantage of an insulated container with a lid to retain heat.

Had this old cooler laying around that looks perfect for this task.









Here’s a view with the lid reversed.  See the place for cup holders.







A plan is coming together.  Think I have every thing that I will need. 2 & 3/8’s hole saw, $4 worth of coat hangers from Wally World with the sliding clips, and my drill.


----------



## weedeater (Dec 11, 2017)

Here is the finished product. I think it will work like a champ!  What do you think?  I hope to try it out in the next day or two and will post the results.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 11, 2017)

awesome.  Great idea on the coat hanger and clips.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice setup man.Now show us the meats :D


----------



## weedeater (Dec 11, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> awesome.  Great idea on the coat hanger and clips.



I have to give credit where credit is due!  Mrs. Weedeater, “The One Who Must Be Obeyed”, came up with that ingenious idea. I can use just one short hanger with clips, two short hangers with clips or one or two long hangers resting on the shorter clips.  Lots of different configurations are possible.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 11, 2017)

Kudos to Mrs Weadeater! Great idea!
I put a grid in the bottom to keep things up, but this looks better.
You’re going to love the “cooler”. Mine isn’t as big as yours, but I’ve had things going for 24hrs without adding water...


----------



## weedeater (Dec 11, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> Kudos to Mrs Weadeater! Great idea!
> I put a grid in the bottom to keep things up, but this looks better.
> You’re going to love the “cooler”. Mine isn’t as big as yours, but I’ve had things going for 24hrs without adding water...



Thanks Smokeymose.  The clips work well for me since I don’t have a vacuum sealer yet. It’s on the wish list but for now I SV in ziplock freezer bags.  They seal really well but I feel better having the bag stand upright with the seal just above the water line.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2017)

What is keeping the grid floating?


----------



## weedeater (Dec 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> What is keeping the grid floating?



The two short pieces of the grid slide in holes drilled into the interior of the cooler just below where the lid closes down.  The two longer pieces just rest on and are supported by the two shorter pieces.  These would only be used if I was cooking something long like a pork loin or maybe a big lon eye of round.  The pic above may help understand the support.
Weedeater


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2017)

weedeater said:


> View attachment 347274
> 
> 
> The two short pieces of the grid slide in holes drilled into the interior of the cooler just below where the lid closes down.  The two longer pieces just rest on and are supported by the two shorter pieces.  These would only be used if I was cooking something long like a pork loin or maybe a big lon eye of round.  The pic above may help understand the support.
> Weedeater




Thanks.  That helps.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 11, 2017)

Great idea!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks good. I’m considering cutting my lid So I can open it without removing the SV unit. I may hinge it but haven’t decided yet. Not really an issue if you put the meat in before heating up the bath. More critical if you want to add the meat after heating the bath.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

Nicely done. Saves water and electricity using SV...JJ


----------



## weedeater (Dec 12, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good. I’m considering cutting my lid So I can open it without removing the SV unit. I may hinge it but haven’t decided yet. Not really an issue if you put the meat in before heating up the bath. More critical if you want to add the meat after heating the bath.



What I have seen so far in my use of SV is that my water is already at about 130 degrees straight out of the tap.  I am up to temp on most cooks in less than 3 or 4 minutes.  What I am considering is cutting an additional hole in the top for observation and for adding water if needed on long cooks.  I really don’t think adding water will be an issue with the insulated cooler.  Just using an open stock pot with foil over the top I only lost about 1/2” overnight and this unit will have more volume spread over a larger surface area.  The same amount of evaporation in this unit would have less effect on water level over the larger surface area.  

To me the bigger reason will be for observation and peace of mind that all is going well with no leaking of the bag and to confirm water levels.  I have thought about cutting the top with a hinge.  Going to cook with it as is for awhile before deciding on what further mods to make.  

Weedeater


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2017)

Very cool!
Al


----------



## sqwib (Dec 12, 2017)

Looking good, I'm sure this will help some SV folks
Beats my Mod:)


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 12, 2017)

Just be sure not to forget to shut off the unit before lifting the lid.
I did it ONE time. Those things move a lot of water LOL!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks Great !!

Just a Note:  One thing I should mention:
I think you'll find it is a bigger problem keeping the bags from floating up to the surface than it is keeping them off the bottom with hangers.

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Dec 12, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Great !!
> 
> Just a Note:  One thing I should mention:
> I think you'll find it is a bigger problem keeping the bags from floating up to the surface than it is keeping them off the bottom with hangers.
> ...





smokeymose said:


> Just be sure not to forget to shut off the unit before lifting the lid.
> I did it ONE time. Those things move a lot of water LOL!





Floating could be an issue particularly if I still have any air in the bag. I already have a few ideas if that becomes an issue.  I have also just about decided to go ahead and cut the top to allow for easier access if needed during a cook.  Can’t see myself not wanting to at least peak a time or two over the long length of an SV Cook.

Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Dec 13, 2017)

After much thought and trepidation I bit the bullet and decided to cut the top to my cooler mod for SV. I just could not see it being very workable to not be able to at least peak without having to shut down the Anova unit.


Here we are cut.  Worked out to be a pretty clean cut on the table saw.  









And here is a shot with the part removed.  I think this will make it much more workable.  Thought about hinging it but I think this would just make it more awkward and not add any real value.  What do you think?

Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2017)

weedeater said:


> View attachment 347389
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weedeater (Dec 13, 2017)

Bear,  I will use the whole top on a SV cook. With it cut I now will be able to simply lift the cut end off to inspect, add water, or whatever without disrupting the SV unit. It will be able to keep on chugging along. 
Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Bear,  I will use the whole top on a SV cook. With it cut I now will be able to simply lift the cut end off to inspect, add water, or whatever without disrupting the SV unit. It will be able to keep on chugging along.
> Weedeater




OK---Great !!!
If we had a Thumbs up, I'd put it right here. I owe you one. :D:D

Bear


----------

